# Love them good first sessions!  Or Hello Eberron



## badmudderfugger (Jun 25, 2005)

Howdy all, 

I just had the first session of my summer D&D Eberron campaign tonight and I wanted to gush about how great the session was. 

To set the stage, I'm the DM and I have three players, a warforged barbarian, a human illusionist/swashbuckler and a changeling rogue. 

Tonight was a 4 hour session and involved 3 1/2 hours of solid, chunky roleplaying, capped with a tense 1/2 hour combat session. 

I loved the way the players took to the Eberron setting, I loved the way the players roleplayed their characters brilliantly and I loved the way they responded to the scenario I set out for them. 

Not only did the players roleplay brilliantly in the NPC interactions I wrote, they managed to have a bunch of cool impromptu scenes as well with characters I had written as only peripheral characters. In addition, when the session's mood changed from quirky interaction, to serious threat, the guys didn't miss a step. 

And to top it all off, one of the characters managed to set a subplot in motion tonight that I didn't think I'd be able to introduce for a few months. 

Overall.....one of the best sessions of my 18+ years of gaming. 

Well done guys. 

Incidentally, for those interested, here's what's going on in my game: 

The guys are playing a group of 5th level characters who had worked as mercenaries with House Deneith during the War (the group's leader is a PC who is a Dragonmarked member of House Deneith). The other characters (NPCs) are a hobgoblin Cleric of Dol Dorn (God of Strength and Combat), a Goblin Artificer and a human evoker. Their band was unofficially called Medek's Misfits (named after the Illusionist/Swashbuckler PC who acted as the leader of their band). They've just finished up their last mission and have moved to Sharn to work with one of the other Deneith family members who had acted as their liason with the House during the war and subsequent campaigns. 

This session featured the characters getting to Sharn, meeting with their House Rep, who is on the outs with the Sharn members of House Deneith (those who own Sharn will know why they're acting weird) and has placed the characters on a permanent retainer by buying them an apartment in Clifftop. 

As the characters got settled into their new apartment, they met with a gnomish reporter from the Korranberg Chronicle, who had been pestering them for an interview with the 'heroes of the western marches.' The interview forced the players to think about the personalities of their characters while they responded as well as their experiences during the war and what it meant to them. 

After the reporter left, they took a trip to the Clifftop Guildhall, followed by a wild night at the Drunken Dragon, which ended when one drunken patron insisted he recognized the amnesiac warforged in the party as the butcher who killed his comrades during the war. After this, they were politely invited to leave, but welcome to return any time in the future. 

Arriving home, they found a dying Sentinel Marshal who was a childhood friend of the party leader (also from Aundair), who told them of an assassination plot put in place by the Lords of Dust to spark off a war between Aundair, Karrnath and Breland. 

The session ended when they were attacked by a pair of assassians concealed in shadowy cloaks with black turbans and silken masks across their faces. 

Just to close a very rambling and unnecessary post....I LOVE it when a session hits all the high points for players and DMs alike. 

Have you had a session like this lately?
__________________
"We shouldn't condemn a whole society out of hand." 

"Of course not," Ensign Benson said. "First, we have to understand why a society behaves a certain way. Then we condemn it."


----------



## badmudderfugger (Jun 25, 2005)

Also, to add:

I picked up MM III today based soley on how enjoyable my first session back was.

Gotta say: as much as D&D can be a clunky system....holey crap is it fun in a group.


----------

